# cleaning polished stainless steel



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

just bought some engine bay covers that are polished stainless steel how do i clean them and also remove light scratches


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmmm, I would like to know the answer to that as well.

P


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

Britemax or Black fire i think do some good metal polish

found this that may help
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Britemax_Easy_Cut_1.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107887

Gather your doing these off car.

I am rebuilding by bench grinder at the moment and that has polishing mops attached, got it from Machine Mart, but wondering if the britmax stuff dave used will work better than the "wax" stuff that comes with the kit from MMart.


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

will be cleanming by hand and will still be on engine bayd


----------



## stoneygti (Mar 24, 2009)

I use good old solvol autosol it works a treat on mine gd for all my chrome and stainless!!


----------



## Sp3no (Jan 4, 2009)

Peek Polish is also very good at removing light scratching.


----------



## SuperSunbeam (Apr 19, 2009)

stoneygti said:


> I use good old solvol autosol it works a treat on mine gd for all my chrome and stainless!!


same here. it works wonders


----------



## Wizard (Nov 7, 2008)

SuperSunbeam said:


> same here. it works wonders


+ 1 :thumb:


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

MICROMESH.

its the bee's knees and will leave metal like a glass mirror. pm if you want more info. im an aircraft engineer and will use it alot!


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

It might be me but find Autosol a bit aggresive, so i use megs metal polish


----------

